# first vivarium background and waterfall advice please



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

hay guys just looking for some advice really....

i am about to make my first background and waterfall for my 60x60 exo terra.

i have in mind the idea that i want to do and think i have most of the items ready to get started soon as all things have arrived.

the way i want to do it is have a waterfall from top left to bottom right with like a small area big enough to have a fish if i wanted.

i will be putting egg crate cut to size with bio balls underneath with mesh ontop then stone then dirt.

with the background i am wanting to make a big effect with opening plant pot size holes and bark branches integrated into the background

the items i have got is..........

pump
egg crate
mesh
bio balls
polystyrene
expandable foam
pva waterproof glue
stones
eco earth
plant pots


the idea is to use the eco earth applied onto the background rather than painting it. what's the best way to stick it on and is their any pros or cons to doing this? do I need like a particular sealant to go over the custom background and waterfall or will it be ok with waterproof pva on waterfall and background being left alone.

any advice would be helpful guys as I don't want to mess this up and i am really passionate about doing this.

if their is anything missing or something completely wrong please......be brutally honest.

I have searched for days on info but struggling to piece all the info together.



ps this will be for crested geckos. with the idea in the future to get a rain maker.

Thanks for any info it will be really appreciated. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

i would post a pic of my idea but i dont know how to.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

look for ch4dg, for fake rock things


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks pal.

so im guessing im better grouting the whole thing, painting and varnishing it? will the varnish act as a waterproof sealant?

feeling more comfortable now im put on the right path.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thats pretty much spot on...

1.grout it all,

2.paint but only it if desired,

3.varnish it,
but with waterfalls you need a pond sealer as it will be in contact with water 24/7 , so i would use 'G4 Pond sealent' but there are loads of brands to choose from


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

that's exactly what i needed! with the coco fibre background, do i just leave that or am i better varnishing and sticking coco to it whilst drying? that is the last thing i need to know.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ozikeri said:


> the idea is to use the eco earth applied onto the background rather than painting it.
> sambridge15 is one of the best and knowledable people...heres one of his theads
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/572974-planted-exo-guide.html
> 
> ...


your on the right path: victory:


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Your an absolute legend. I couldn't have asked for anything more.

I'm really excited now. 

I think I will do a step by step guide from a beginner to beginners.

I will post pics to show progress and let u know how it goes. Next weekend is Goo.g to be stressful Haha :lol2:


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Honestly, thank you both for your help.


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

hay guys, i know its been a while but finally i have built my custom false bottom with pump and also i have built my custom background with expandable foam.

I have completely shaped it with waterfall built into background and nearly at the last step.

all i need to do now is add eco earth to my background to give it that authentic look.

I was wondering if you have any tips on how to do this and also if you recommend any specific glue. also i intend to cover the whole background with g4 pond sealer. is their any recommendations on doing it before or after the applying of the eco earth????

thanks guys.


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

rite well i have decided to use gorilla glue all over to glue down the eco earth and use the g4 for just the back and bottom of the product.

i am just waiting for more of the glue to arrive then i can get cracking.

anyone used dry moss also?

i do have one worry though, where the water will fall down, im slightly worried about the eco earth will fall apart after a while, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

